# Bucktails



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

One of the guys I work with just handed me a tail from a buck he shot yesterday. Most of the bucktails I use come in a pretty bag from BPS. Any advice on how to cure/prep one for use tying jigs and flies? Salt? Bleach? Any help would be much appreciated?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

salt


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

First thing you have to do is debone it and make sure you cut the extra fat off the hide. Then wash it with dish soap and rinse it well, get all the soap out. Next streach it by nailing it to a board after its on the board salt or borax the hide and let it dry. I have three drying right now.

Here are some links
http://globalflyfisher.com/staff/luallen/wayne1.htm
http://www.sportfishermen.com/board/fly-fishing-and-tying/cure-your-own-bucktails-13565.html


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

If you want softer fibers you can use a little conditioner after the soap bath. This also makes it take up dye very well. Also be sure to store them in a dry place so that they wont mildue I ussually keep mine in a tray above the dryer in the laundry room, just make sure the wife dont find them.

John


----------

